# Surf Club Unit/View code question



## SpikeMauler (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,
I just exchanged an old deposited MFC week for a MSU week. On the II site it says: MSU Unit: OVOM (2 bedrooms). I'm guessing the OV stands for Ocean View, but not sure what the OM stands for. Anyone know what OVOM means?
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 14, 2010)

Pete, sorry but I do not.  

I have an upcomming HOVTM at Ocean Club.  Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## m61376 (Apr 14, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> Hi,
> I just exchanged an old deposited MFC week for a MSU week. On the II site it says: MSU Unit: OVOM (2 bedrooms). I'm guessing the OV stands for Ocean View, but not sure what the OM stands for. Anyone know what OVOM means?
> Thanks
> Pete



You got a great trade- it is the 2BR master portion of the 3BR unit. It is OV in the Compass building, with the balconies that stagger out from the side so as to get a better view. What is very nice is that there is a large foyer area with a laundry room; although at first thought it's wasted space, it is very convenient for storage of floats and tubes. The second bedroom has 2 Queen beds instead of a Queen and a sofabed, and there is no kitchenette as in the 2BR lockout studio side.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2010)

These II codes are so confusing, aren't they?  If you have a Marriott Rewards account the unit/view are more clearly explained at your MR account online.  But, it's not possible to attach your MR number to II exchanges unless you call in.  This is the message you'll get if you try to do it online:

"*Let’s talk. Please call 1-800-MARRIOTT to add your Marriott Rewards number to your existing reservation. Changes to reservations not made through Marriott.com sometimes need to be added by our reservation associates.*"

Once you've called and given the rep your MR number and the Marriott reservation number on your II confirmation certificate, then you'll be able to check the "Upcoming Reservations" on your MR account online and the unit/view notation will be listed.

(Some folks have reported trouble doing this with certain reps.  The last time I called the rep told me she had to put me on hold to chat with a Marriott Rewards reservation specialist - if you have trouble maybe you can suggest that?)

Besides finding out what unit/view was deposited for your II exchange, adding your MR number to your reservation insures that you'll get the nights credit as well as any point bonuses for charging incidentals to your room during your stay.  I like to try to get it taken care of prior to the trip but also make sure at check-in that the MR number is in their system.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 14, 2010)

m61376 said:


> You got a great trade- it is the 2BR master portion of the 3BR unit. It is OV in the Compass building, with the balconies that stagger out from the side so as to get a better view. What is very nice is that there is a large foyer area with a laundry room; although at first thought it's wasted space, it is very convenient for storage of floats and tubes. The second bedroom has 2 Queen beds instead of a Queen and a sofabed, and there is no kitchenette as in the 2BR lockout studio side.



Thanks for the building/view breakdown. Sounds like we got a good building,view and unit. We've never been to Aruba so we're very excited about this trip:whoopie: .


----------



## OutAndAbout (Apr 18, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> MSU Unit: OVOM (2 bedrooms).





Old Hickory said:


> I have an upcomming HOVTM at Ocean Club.



GVOM-1 Bdrm Gardenview Villa
OVTM-1 Bdrm Oceanview Villa
TOMV-1 Bdrm Oceanside Villa
OFTM-1 Bdrm Oceanfront Villa

ZZZG-2 Bdrm Gardenview Villa
ZZAA-2 Bdrm Oceanview Villa
ZZAD-2 Bdrm Oceanside Villa
ZZAB-2 Bdrm Oceanfront Villa
OVOM-2 Bdrm Oceanview Villa

ZZAO-3 Bdrm Oceanview Villa


----------



## m61376 (Apr 19, 2010)

OutAndAbout said:


> GVOM-1 Bdrm Gardenview Villa
> OVTM-1 Bdrm Oceanview Villa
> TOMV-1 Bdrm Oceanside Villa
> OFTM-1 Bdrm Oceanfront Villa
> ...


OVOG- lock-out side of the 3BR, which is an island view and one and a half to two times the size of a regular lock-out side


----------



## droch (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just confirmed into a HZZAD unit.  Do you know what the H stands for?  

Thanks


----------



## ada903 (Jul 2, 2010)

Go online at:

https://www.marriott.com/reservation/lookupReservation.mi

And put in the last name on your reservation and the Marriott reservation number that can be found on the first page of your reservation from Interval (it typically starts with 8 or 9, and it is in the middle of the page right side) - do not use the Interval confirmation number!  Within 24 hours of your exchange or getaway confirmation, you should be able to see your view category.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2010)

ada903 thanks for the tip 2 bedroom garden view.


----------



## floyddl (Jul 3, 2010)

m61376 said:


> You got a great trade- it is the 2BR master portion of the 3BR unit. It is OV in the Compass building, with the balconies that stagger out from the side so as to get a better view. What is very nice is that there is a large foyer area with a laundry room; although at first thought it's wasted space, it is very convenient for storage of floats and tubes. The second bedroom has 2 Queen beds instead of a Queen and a sofabed, and there is no kitchenette as in the 2BR lockout studio side.



They don't necessarily have to give you the unit that was deposited.  As a trader they could put you into Garden View.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 3, 2010)

I had dozens of exchanges and getaways into the Marriott over the last three years, and we always, without a single exception, were assigned the view category on the Marriott website / the II code.  The specific floor or building may vary, but we always got the view category assigned.


----------



## floyddl (Jul 3, 2010)

ada903 said:


> I had dozens of exchanges and getaways into the Marriott over the last three years, and we always, without a single exception, were assigned the view category on the Marriott website / the II code.  The specific floor or building may vary, but we always got the view category assigned.



It used to be that most resorts place II trades at the bottom of the room assignments pecking order unless you are an owner at the property.  I haven't traded in several years so maybe that has changed.


----------



## droch (Jul 3, 2010)

What is an ocean side villa.  Is that the pool side.  Also dose any one know what the H in the HZZAD stand for.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 4, 2010)

droch said:


> What is an ocean side villa.  Is that the pool side.  Also dose any one know what the H in the HZZAD stand for.



No idea about the "H;" OS villas are in the first building, and can be either facing North or South, with the latter facing the pool and the ocean. It is the building closest to the beach. Great trade- enjoy your stay!!


----------

